# Black piranhas all info needed



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently a owner of 5 RB piranhas. I have been told by many people that black piranhas are meaner, bader, and much more interesting to watch. BUT according to some posts in this board this doesnt seem to be the case. Can anyone elaborate?

Also, I want a (S. Niger) but people tell me there is no such thing and that it is a (S. Rhombus) so I have conflicting advise as to "what" a black piranha really is. When I go to websites i always see them listed as Rhombus but then some people say that rhombus are white piranhas, what gives?

When it comes to feeding (a mice lets say), i would think the RB put on a better show because there are multiple RB taking chunks out of the mouse whereas with a black, its just one fish attacking, I dont know first hand so I am asking for those of you who witnessed it or own blacks. Thanks...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a schoal of fish puts on a better show. there are some bad ass rhoms but it all depends on the fish.
wes


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

It depends on the personality of your fish. If your Rhom is mean and Red Bellies are wusses and the Red Bellies dont even take a bite out of the mouse because they're scared then the Rhom is definitly going to put on a better show. I'd rather watch a bunch of mean pygos take out a mouse though than just one mean Rhom.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

niger was a classification used when they thought the black piranha and the white piranha rhombeus where a different species, but it is the same fish, so they droped the niger classification.

a rhombeus or rhom for short is a mean fish and very aggresive when mature, but it is a solitary fish and cant be kept with other fish. but a bunch of red belly piranha can be verry aggresive, more than any single fish.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

First off there's no s. niger only s. rhombus. They are white at birth and they don't darken up until they are around 9 inches or so. So thats why theres a white piranha and a black piranha. They just didn't know it was the same fish going through a change. But I won't own a black rhom until it was at least 10 inches or so. Rhoms are usually shy under 10 inches. So having them big can help out making them aggressive or just look at my thread in tutorials how to make a rhom aggressive.

SMTT


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification on S.niger/s rhom debate. I been reading Wayne Mah's articles on blacks AFTER purchasing my reds. But the reds have been fun and i am growing attached to them, so no regrets 

I will most likely buy a full grown like you said, like around 8-10". But it will have to wait till warmer weather to buy becasue here its like in the negatives at night and 10 degrees during the day so i doubt it will make it through the trip alive. I will have till spring to learn more and make a choice. but anyway:

1) how long of a lifespan should I expect from a 8-10" (assuming good health and water)

2) I prefer to purchase a baby and watch it grow to maturity (as I do with dogs, and other pets), but from what I was told you have to purchase them as adults because when they are very young you cant really tell what they are and stuff. and only when they are older you can tell if they are highbacks or whatever. any thoughts on this?

Sorry for all these basic questions, but i been doing searches in google.com, etc. and there are SOOOO many black piranha "experts" and they give conflicting advise so i dont know what to beleive.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To quote you, "there are SOOOO many black piranha "experts""

The basic reason is because they do not have the original descriptions nor the historical photographs and drawings of Schomburgk _S. niger_.

The article by Wayne Mah et al., are dated and do not follow the current ranking and review by Dr. William L. Fink (1993).

_S. niger_ like many of the historical piranhas are based on poor descriptions and solely limited to one specimen. For more on this fish see:S. niger

Again, I encourage you all to visit the OPEFE web site and review the species listed there. It would eliminate confusion about the species and what is valid and not.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

It would take about 2-3 years for a rhom to grow from 8 to 10 inches. At least a year and a half with excellent water parameters.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ezlife said:


> I will most likely buy a full grown like you said, like around 8-10". But it will have to wait till warmer weather to buy becasue here its like in the negatives at night and 10 degrees during the day so i doubt it will make it through the trip alive. I will have till spring to learn more and make a choice. but anyway:
> 
> 1) how long of a lifespan should I expect from a 8-10" (assuming good health and water)
> 
> 2) I prefer to purchase a baby and watch it grow to maturity (as I do with dogs, and other pets), but from what I was told you have to purchase them as adults because when they are very young you cant really tell what they are and stuff. and only when they are older you can tell if they are highbacks or whatever. any thoughts on this?


they can grow up to 2" in the wild, so 10" is still not full grown. a rhom has been known to live more than 20 years (then again, my friend has a 18-20 year old feeder goldfish)

from what I have heard you can't really clasify rhom's intell they are 4" or larger.


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

nitrofish ment 2' not 2"


----------



## CARIBEAPURE (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Rhoms grow to slowly and most owners give them up because they don't act like their reputation. They can grow as slow as 1/2" to 1" a year after 4 inches of steady growth.

SMTT


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Im glad to hear all the first hand expereinces on rhoms/blacks.

From the articles and web pages i read it sounded like blacks are killers from day one. (im sure a lot of other people thought that when they first bought one, then become disapointed because of all the hype)

as for me, i am all out of aquariums, i cant mix them in with my arowanas or red bellies or goldfish tanks, so i would have to buy new tank, stand, filters, accessories, etc. then buy the black, and maybe become disapointed. if after spending all that money and time then having a fish hide behind plants all day, i would be disapointed, LOL. :veryangry:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is always a natural assumption from people that are not familiar with piranhas and are brought up from tv and movies that piranhas are monsters that attack and devour anything entering their waters. Unfortunately, hobbyists tend to overzealously embellish their piranhas, oftentimes making their species the ultimate piranha fish to own. It is pure nonsense.

I have repeatedly said over and over again, your piranha will behave just how you condition it. Whether it be feeding style or cramped quarters where the fish becomes skittish, or left alone without any outside disturbances where the fish will _freak_ with sudden movement, all of this lends itself to the piranha myth. Many buy into it and continue the myth forward allowing the legend to grow and grow.

For myself, I find it amusing and wonder when these people will grow up and get out of the kiddy realm of homemade monsters.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree with Frank. Piranha are essentially products of their environment. Thanks for clearing that up Frank


----------

